# Jade Eye Cichlids...Male or Female?



## cmaxwe (Jul 29, 2005)

I went to pick up some Convicts at the LFS and they were all out so the guy said these Jade Eye Cichlids are along the same lines and are easy to breed

He said the only problem is figuring out which are male and female. So I told him to give it his best shot and give me three so that the chances are good I will get a pair. So here I am now and it is bothering me that I can't find any info on the net about male / female characteristics for this species.

Here are the pics...excuse the quality.

This one I believe is a male...









I am thinking the other two are female they both look about the same and are a ton smaller.



























Can anyone help me confirm my guess?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Spilurum are very cool fish. Very much like convicts, except they stay a bit smaller and are a bit less agressive. Females have a black spot on the dorsal even at a young age. So from what I can see, most of yours look like males. not too sure, but the second one might be a female. Here is an old pic of my female. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya i was gonna say that, it looks like con 
cool looking fish, u can keep 2 in a 10g tank????


----------



## cmaxwe (Jul 29, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> ya i was gonna say that, it looks like con
> cool looking fish, u can keep 2 in a 10g tank????
> [snapback]1138460[/snapback]​


I am hoping to keep them in there for a couple spawns atleast....then use their fries to get a couple more spawns

This is a food generator for my p's...


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

dont cons breed faster????


----------



## cmaxwe (Jul 29, 2005)

King Oscar said:


> dont cons breed faster????
> [snapback]1139177[/snapback]​


The guys at the lfs said they were very similar in almost all characteristics


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

cmaxwe said:


> I went to pick up some Convicts at the LFS and they were all out so the guy said these Jade Eye Cichlids are along the same lines and are easy to breed
> 
> He said the only problem is figuring out which are male and female. So I told him to give it his best shot and give me three so that the chances are good I will get a pair. So here I am now and it is bothering me that I can't find any info on the net about male / female characteristics for this species.
> 
> [snapback]1138176[/snapback]​


Where did you get them? I have been looking for them locally.

Thanks


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

o nice thats cool, little cons lol


----------



## cmaxwe (Jul 29, 2005)

polomax24 said:


> cmaxwe said:
> 
> 
> > I went to pick up some Convicts at the LFS and they were all out so the guy said these Jade Eye Cichlids are along the same lines and are easy to breed
> ...


Bayers Lake Pets Unlimited in Halifax, NS


----------



## cmaxwe (Jul 29, 2005)

Well...after a month or so and still no sex...=(

New pics of all the fish...moved to a 40gal tank.

One of them had a tube of some sort hanging out so is that a dead giveaway that it is a female? (it wasn't a turd)























































Sorry some of the pics suck!


----------



## cmaxwe (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

cmaxwe said:


> Well...after a month or so and still no sex...=(
> 
> New pics of all the fish...moved to a 40gal tank.
> 
> ...


#3 might be a female, not 100% though


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

A B C and D all look female to me









C even looks like it has a bit of HRP in it too...


----------

